# Need IP address for at&t router 2701HG-B



## gloriastargirl (Sep 18, 2011)

Have tried 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.1.1 and both time out.

I need to connect two laptops to the wireless and need the pass code.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Connect one pc via an ethernet cable and do this:

Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.


The line that reports the Gateway is the ip address of the router


----------

